# Totally Blank :( What to write about?



## irishbunny (Sep 13, 2010)

I have the flu and I am just really not in the mood to do my English essay tonight, but I am in higher level English and I _have_ to do it. Anyone want to help me?  I have to pick one of those and write about it, so if you can, could you please pick the one you would do and tell me what you would write (just in a sentence or two) about.

It has to be between 4-6 pages and should be able to hand write it in 40 minutes (that is all the time you have for the composition section in my leaving cert, which is the exams at the end of your last year of school that determine whether you can go to college).

Text 1

''...it was terrific theatre...''

Write a personal essay about your experience (as performer and/or audience member) of the dramatic arts: plays, musicals, concerts comedy etc.

Text 2

''You're a new neighbour, aren't you?''

Write an article (serious and/or light hearted) for a popular magazine on being a good neighbour. (Thinking of doing this one)

Text 3

''Isn't that funny, and sad, too?''

Write a short story suggested by the above quotation.

Text 4

''...a certain freedom''

Write a personal essay about your understanding of freedom and why you think it is important.

Text 5

''What a strange meeting!''

Write a short story in which two eccentric or unusual characters meet for the first time.

Thank you so much!


----------



## degrassi (Sep 13, 2010)

Personally I would pick Text 4, and write about freedom. For me that would have to be the easiest as i'm a HORRIBLE creative writer and can't write a story to save my life.


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 13, 2010)

Ya I was thinking about that one too, as I do higher level history and my research topic essay was on Martin Luther King, which I could incorporate into it but, uh, for me it seems like more work then writing a story, which usually just flow onto the page when I get an idea. I just can't think of an idea tonight for the life of me! I also like Text 5 :/ Might be good if I can think of something to write about.


----------



## Sabine (Sep 13, 2010)

I'd probably do the "good neighbour" one and keep it really light hearted. Like maybe writing it out of the perspective of someone who thinks he is really neighbourly but is horrendously intrusive or obnoxious.:biggrin: Good luck with it anyhow!


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 13, 2010)

I ended up doing 5 and writing about an OCD man who is really uptight and a really eccentric hippie women having to sit beside eachother on a plane lol! It wasn't great but honestly don't care so long as it is done.


----------

